# Mare ready to foal but now going backwards



## Dydie (21 June 2013)

Words of wisdom being sought here as I'm now a tired emotional wreck and fearing all sorts of complications 

I have a Mare who was unknowingly purchased in foal, unable to find any history about her, who the sire was or when she is "due".

I had her scanned in Feb as my suspicions grew about her unusual weight gain and vet was able to confirm pregnancy but unable to offer any idea of how far along she was as the foal was too far down in the uterus to get a picture.

She became fully bagged up just over 3 weeks ago and everything looked ready back end muscles relaxed, no clamp reflex in tail, the "v" shaped belly, elongated and puffy vulva etc.

She started dripping the clear fluid from her teats a day or two later and then waxed up ... here we go  ...... No !!

Her wax fell off and she started dripping milk again, cloudy at first turning increasingly towards the normal white colour, the dripping often turns to running and has now been doing this for the past 13 days.

I have a camera in her stable so have got very used to her "normal" behaviour overnight which over the past few weeks includes her looking like she is starting labour, lying down frequently, panting, restlessness, kicking her belly, stretching, pawing, stamping, rolling, scratching her rear end, looking/biting at her belly, urinating frequently etc.

A couple of weeks ago I would have happily bet that the foal was going to arrive but over the last few days she is simply not progressing and in some areas I swear she is going backwards ... her belly seems to have lost the obvious v shape and is looking more "side to side" again but its hard to tell because she is simply huge everywhere !! her vulva no longer seems "ready" she has an increased clamp reflex in her tail and I'm pretty sure her udders are getting smaller (possibly just because she is leaking?) 
There also does not seem to be as much movement going on from the foal

Worries not limited to but include ...
Loss of colostrum
foal not turning (risk of malpresentation)
foal in trouble
twins 

She is struggling now with the weight (she is huge even for a pregnant mare) she has gained a lovely big splint on her foreleg, her hocks are swollen, her joints are clicking and her stifles seem to struggle to hold her weight occasionally but other than obviously being uncomfortable she seems fine in herself, bright, alert, eating well etc, she is still turned out all day everyday

Words of wisdom anyone ?? am I right to be worried or am I just being over dramatic, if there is a problem what signs should I be looking out for, would you be getting the vet out now or waiting for mother nature?

Dydie xx


----------



## oldywoldy (21 June 2013)

I would get a vet to put a hand in it often gets the mare to get going!  We had one 'go right off' having been two weeks past her due date waxed up hugely etc then suddenly just foaled!  It may be worth trying to find someone with some frozen colostrum as she has been running milk for so long if not post just make sure she is given some a/b's and tetanus by the vet and have them vet checked. Be patient and fingers crossed. Also keep her out all day if pos so she can much about and help the legs.


----------



## timetoride (21 June 2013)

I would get the vet out pretty soon, as I'd say its worth it even just to ease your mind! (being worried about them is horrible!  ) Or maybe just ask if you can discuss everything you have said here on the phone and see if they think they need to come out? Its harder not knowing when her due date is so if she is over or still before, but I reckon maybe better safe than sorry with it! Good luck for when the foal comes I'm sure all the worry will be forgotten then


----------



## Dydie (21 June 2013)

Thanks for your responses ... I had the vet out earlier today and the foal is still alive but is not moving much and showed little response to the vet prodding it, the foal is still very low down in the uterus and was not in any kind of position which would suggest its looking to re-position any time soon.

The Mare however is fully engaged, all very soft and stretchy and pelvis is open so she's ready but the foal is either comfy and in no hurry to emerge or its in trouble 

The vet says it could be that the cord is pinched or wrapped around somewhere and the foal is not getting enough blood/oxygen and is dying 

Its just a case of continue with the waiting game, she will either turn it and give birth or if it dies she will have a discharge and become unwell at which point they will try and save her ... it all seems rather matter of fact and now I just feel useless


----------



## Spring Feather (21 June 2013)

Sorry to read this.  That doesn't sound good at all.  Is the vet who palpated a repro vet or a solely equine vet?

There is one thing you could try which would give you some answers about whether timing is right now or not.  Milk test the mare and see what your readings are at.  If she's testing that she's not going to foal imminently then that could alleviate some of the worry.  If she's testing that she is indeed ready to foal then you may have some problem going on here.


----------



## JanetGeorge (21 June 2013)

Dydie said:



			Thanks for your responses ... I had the vet out earlier today and the foal is still alive but is not moving much and showed little response to the vet prodding it, the foal is still very low down in the uterus and was not in any kind of position which would suggest its looking to re-position any time soon.

The Mare however is fully engaged, all very soft and stretchy and pelvis is open so she's ready but the foal is either comfy and in no hurry to emerge or its in trouble 

The vet says it could be that the cord is pinched or wrapped around somewhere and the foal is not getting enough blood/oxygen and is dying 

Its just a case of continue with the waiting game, she will either turn it and give birth or if it dies she will have a discharge and become unwell at which point they will try and save her ... it all seems rather matter of fact and now I just feel useless
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm - it appears from what you've said that the vet did not check for the most likely cause of the mare running milk and not getting any closer to foaling (although you don't know when she's 'due') - and I would say the most likely cause is placentitis.  A scan would have showed this - poking around wouldn't necessarily!!  If it's placentitis the mare needs to be on anti-biotics NOW - to save her and hopefully the foal too.


----------



## Dydie (21 June 2013)

Sorry if I didn't make it clear ... the vet did scan as well as doing an internal, no sign of placentitis, he also checked temp and used a calcium strip ?? to test her milk, he reckons she is ready but the foal is hopefully being lazy but worst case scenario can't turn or is being compromised. I'm hoping he's just offering up the worst view and mother nature will sort things out for her x


----------



## Spring Feather (21 June 2013)

What readings did he get on his strip?


----------



## rainer (21 June 2013)

Just wanted to say hope mum and foal both come out of it ok,keep us updated X all the best


----------



## elumpshie (21 June 2013)

just wee message hope your mare and foal are ok and have a healthy foal soon xxx


----------



## Dydie (22 June 2013)

Not sure Spring Feather ? I must admit I didn't ask as I have not used these strips before, I used to work on Studs but it was a million years ago and things seem to have changed a bit since then 

I was hoping she might have it last night after the vets poking around but sadly still nothing, the mare seems to be trying to turn the foal but I must admit its all rather low impact like she can't be bothered !!

Thanks for the support everyone xx


----------



## brucethegypsycob (22 June 2013)

Aww. Bless you. I hope by the time you read this your foal has arrived safe and sound. My friend breeds section d welsh cobs. This year has been most odd with the majority being 7 - 10 days over due date. One has even manged to go nearly 5 weeks over due date. In the latter case she also was leaking milk all over the place. Foal obviously not in a hurry. Lol. But foal did eventually pop out and both dam And foal are fine. But if you look at what the weather has been like and the grass growth everything is a bit out of sync and late. So what I am saying is - try not to worry too much . Nature has a funny way of sorting itself out. (Incidentally - all the foals have been sold to go at weaning. Asking price as well and not cheap which kind of makes you think the market is picking up at last.)


----------



## rosie-ellie (22 June 2013)

Keep us informed of her progress and i hope all goes well pretty soon


----------



## joosie (22 June 2013)

brucethegypsycob said:



			My friend breeds section d welsh cobs. This year has been most odd with the majority being 7 - 10 days over due date. One has even manged to go nearly 5 weeks over due date. In the latter case she also was leaking milk all over the place. Foal obviously not in a hurry. Lol. But foal did eventually pop out and both dam And foal are fine. But if you look at what the weather has been like and the grass growth everything is a bit out of sync and late. So what I am saying is - try not to worry too much . Nature has a funny way of sorting itself out.
		
Click to expand...

This. Things are most definitely out of sync this spring! One of our mares did something similar to yours OP. A week or so before her due date all physical signs suggested that foalie was immiment. Due date came and went, no foal, but mare still seemed ready. That lasted a few days, then she "went backwards" again. Foalie eventually arrived FIVE WEEKS late, during that time he had appeared imminent on about 4 occasions and mum had been dripping milk almost constantly! Our vet said he has had a LOT of this sort of thing this year.


----------



## hayinamanger (22 June 2013)

Really worrying for you, I really hope your mare foals safely very soon.  Don't worry about the potential lack of colostrum, the vet can do an IgG test on the foal and carry out a plasma transfusion if necessary.  Please keep us posted on this and good luck.


----------



## Vickijay (22 June 2013)

How awful for you. I have my fingers crossed for you all


----------



## Dydie (24 June 2013)

So relieved to say we had a big healthy filly just after midnight last night 

Mum needed some assistance as not quite turned fully so she came out sideways with front feet and head together but they are both doing really well

Thank you so much for all your comments and support xx


----------



## cloppy (24 June 2013)

phew what a relief for you.  Congratulations, pics  please.


----------



## scardycat (24 June 2013)

Congratulations, that`s great news. I haven`t posted before but have been following your thead and hoping for good news. Any ideas on names? As cloppy said, photos would be lovely.


----------



## Alec Swan (24 June 2013)

I've followed this with interest,  and I'll admit that I was expecting the worst news.  Well done you!!  A huge relief for you. 

I've kept quiet because we had similar thoughts to your vet's this year,  with a mare of ours,  and at 30 hrs of age,  we lost the foal.  

I'm pleased and relieved for you. 

Alec.


----------



## FayeFriesian (24 June 2013)

My mare did exactly that.... She was running milk for 3 weeks solid. I was up every night, on the hr to watch her - however the little git foaled at 8.45pm not even during the night!!! 

My foal, Saar had to have Plasma as she had little good milk from mare as she had lost it all. 

Im sure everything is ok - the weather isn't helping, blazing sunshine one minute then a cold breeze the next. They can basically choose when and where... 

Good look & hope all goes well.


----------



## Mega (24 June 2013)

That's great news! Congratulations. Now breath ..... And then we'd all love some piccies please


----------



## hayinamanger (24 June 2013)

Great news, such a relief for you and your mare


----------



## Maesfen (25 June 2013)

That's brilliant news, very relieved for you.


----------



## CBFan (25 June 2013)

Great news! Need some pics!


----------



## AMW (25 June 2013)

really pleased all went well


----------



## alfiesmum (25 June 2013)

awesome news x


----------



## lottiepony (25 June 2013)

Fantastic news! congratulations!


----------



## Coblover63 (25 June 2013)

Phew!  That's a great outcome as things were looking decidedly iffy for a while.  Congratulations


----------

